# Faking a keyboard/mouse switch using a LAN.

## 52midnight

I have a second PC under the bench that's presently headless and controlled from my main box via login over the LAN. It's used for cross-compiling, so commandline access is fine. I'd like to attach a screen to it, but still control it from the main box mouse and keyboard. This will mean "faking" a keyboard/mouse switch over the LAN.

I guess it means telling the second PC OS to accept console input from the LAN, but run the X server locally (sc. on the second PC). Does anyone know how to do this?

----------

## John R. Graham

See x11-misc/synergy.  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## 52midnight

Wow! Much easier than I thought. Thanks very much!

----------

